# monkeypox



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Here in the USA we have the biggest outbreak of the Monkeypox. I see the covid virus is getting much smaller now. Is the Monkeypox next????

art


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Not unless you are not practicing safe sex with a same sex partner. The prevalence is still mostly within the homosexual community.

This is an article from a government newsletter that I receive.

InfoGram
*Updated Guidance for EMS on Monkeypox*
Posted: July 28, 2022

Changes from the May 2022 initial guidance include the prevalence of atypical presentations and groups at highest risk for contracting monkeypox.

The Department of Health and Human Services (HHS), National Emerging Special Pathogens Training and Education Center (NETEC), has released updated guidance to assist emergency medical services (EMS) providers in identifying the signs, symptoms and risk factors for monkeypox.

NETEC's Identifying Monkeypox: Update for EMS Professionals includes:

The prevalence of atypical presentations of monkeypox, such as localized rather than whole-body rashes, and the presence of sores even in the absence of typical signs of viral infection such as fever and swollen lymph nodes. These departures from the typical presentation can make monkeypox symptoms resemble those of some sexually transmitted diseases.
Revised information on the groups at highest risk for contracting monkeypox. These revisions are aligned with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention's (CDC's) current epidemiological criteria and with the most recent statistics from the World Health Organization (WHO). WHO statistics show that the ongoing global outbreak is largely developing within the social networks of Men who have Sex with Men (MSM). The guidance notes that the risk of monkeypox is not limited to people who are sexually active or MSM.
In addition to NETEC's updated guidance, 2 CDC webinars from May and June offer visual aids for identifying both typical and atypical symptoms of monkeypox.

For further information, a free replay of a July 12 webcast by the Journal of Emergency Medical Services (JEMS), COVID-19 and Monkeypox Update — Keeping EMS Personnel Safe, is available. This webcast features two experts from Emory University's Office of Critical Event Preparedness and Response (CEPAR) reviewing each step in “identify, isolate, and inform,” highlighting specific actions EMS should take in response to monkeypox based on the most current information available.

The CDC reports that the United States currently has the highest number of confirmed cases in the world at 3,591, with the United Kingdom and some European countries following closely behind. On July 23, WHO released a statement declaring the multi-country monkeypox outbreak as a Public Health Emergency of International Concern (PHEIC).


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Yakc

Monkey pox is a skin to skin contact. It doesn't make a difference who your partner would be. I just read the latest on the monkey pox. It seems a person can get it just by shaking hands with someone that is infected with it.

WOW! Where are all these viruses coming from in the USA? Is it because we let everybody come to this country and bring the disease with them?
art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Yakc
> 
> Monkey pox is a skin to skin contact. It doesn't make a difference who your partner would be. I just read the latest on the monkey pox. It seems a person can get it just by shaking hands with someone that is infected with it.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's just US citizens returning from abroad after contracting it.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Gary,

I wonder what this world is coming to? We seem to be getting new diseases all the time. the most severe problem is cancer. After all these years they still can't control most cancer related problems. I had 4 people I know die from cancer. With all the technology they still are helpless with most types if cancer.

Gary you could be right. It could be people here traveling to other countries and bringing it back. who really knows. the experts say it is spreading rapidly in the USA. 

art


art


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Probably everyone in the USA over age 50 or 60 has had smallpox vaccine as a child. The vaccine leaves a permanent mark on upper left arm.

Medical people say if vaccinated for smallpox, will also never get monkeypox.

Last year there was an 'exercise" where the world was infected with genetically modified monkeypox released by terrorists.

So, unless this monkeypox turns out to having escaped the smallpox vaccine, us old people should never get it.

H


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Probably everyone in the USA over age 50 or 60 has had smallpox vaccine as a child. The vaccine leaves a permanent mark on upper left arm.
> 
> Medical people say if vaccinated for smallpox, will also never get monkeypox.
> 
> ...


Thats good news about being previously vaccinated with the Small Pox but the other thought on released by terrorists?


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

howard

how old are you talking about? maybe 100 years old. hahhaha
art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> howard
> 
> how old are you talking about? maybe 100 years old. hahhaha


 In Sweden kids got vaccinated until around 1975, so not that old  I guess similar in USA.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> In Sweden kids got vaccinated until around 1975, so not that old  I guess similar in USA.


The kids here in the Philippines still get vaccinated through the Barangay and Municipality, all my grandkids have had their smallpox shots.

So IAW what Howard shared there shouldn't be an issue with Monkeypox?


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

__





Vaccines | Smallpox | CDC


Vaccination




www.cdc.gov





Smallpox vaccination ended in the USA in 1970s



https://news.yahoo.com/yes-smallpox-vaccine-protects-against-120949527.html



1972

It is a strange coincide that last year leaders had a monkeypox pandemic exercise.









Monkeypox Was a Table-Top Simulation Only Last Year


Elite media outlets around the world are on red alert over the world’s first-ever global outbreak of Monkeypox…




thepulse.one


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> The kids here in the Philippines still get vaccinated through the Barangay and Municipality, all my grandkids have had their smallpox shots.


 For smallpox still??
WHO declared smallpox died out 1979, thats why Sweden and I suppouse USA stoped vaccinating.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> For smallpox still??
> WHO declared smallpox died out 1979, thats why Sweden and I suppouse USA stoped vaccinating.


I got confused the grandkids had the Measeles lol... Geez, I had no idea that the Small Pox shots were no longer given.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The UK also stopped them in the mid seventies. I guess it had been largely eradicated by then.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyway it's not monkeypox you need to worry about. New York has just put out a call to get vaccinated against Polio, they have found it in waste water in a couple of locations Polio is real nasty.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

__





Polio Vaccination | CDC


Polio vaccine info for parents, public, and healthcare professionals.




www.cdc.gov





1955 









How Long Does Polio Vaccine Protect You? Can You Get a Booster? What NYers Should Know


New York has one confirmed polio case but health officials say wastewater surveillance indicates there may be hundreds of people infected. While most Americans are vaccinated against polio, experts say the case should serve as a wake-up call to those who aren't. Here's what you need to know.




www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Arent most in this forum old enough to got polio vaccinated?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Arent most in this forum old enough to got polio vaccinated?


Mostly but as time went on take-uk became spotty. The two areas in New York where the the sewage samples were taken take-up was only 50-60%.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

My older sister is 68 years old.
She told me we had polio vaccines when children.

I do not remember, but she remembers.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> My older sister is 68 years old.
> She told me we had polio vaccines when children.
> 
> I do not remember, but she remembers.


You just need to look at your upper left arm just below your shoulder. If there is a small round scare, probably very faint now, you have been vaccinated.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

My wife's.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Exactly, that vaccination leaves a life long scar.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

The small scar is from smallpox vaccine


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> The small scar is from smallpox vaccine


Yes, that is the scar the vaccine leaves. Mine is very hard to see but my wife's is quite noticeable.


----------

